# Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter



## AMD-CPU (5. Januar 2014)

*Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter*

Hallo,

habe heute ein Firmwareupdate von 1.05 auf 1.07 gemacht. Danach machte meine H100i komische Geräusche und die Lüfter drehen ständig runter und hoch.

Das zurücksetzen auf Version 1.05 und Corsair Link v2.3.4816 brachte nichts.

Ich kann auch nicht mit der neusten Version von Corsair Link 2.4.5065 nicht die Firmware updaten, der Updater stürzt nach dem Update ab.


Ist meine H100i kaputt oder liegt es nur an der Firm/Software?


Bin echt am verzweifeln, vor dem Update hat alles Super gelaufen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter*



			
				AMD-CPU schrieb:
			
		

> Bin echt am verzweifeln, *vor dem Update hat alles Super gelaufen*.


Bestätigt nur wiedereinmal den Satz "Never change a running system".

Warum hast du das Update überhaupt gemacht ?



			
				AMD-CPU schrieb:
			
		

> Danach machte meine H100i komische Geräusche


Die Pumpe oder ein Lüfter ?


----------



## AMD-CPU (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter*

Habe das Update gemacht weil meine NB Blacksilent nur mit 1100-1200 RPM statt 1400 gelaufen sind, auch bei ,,Maximaler Drehzahl". Die Pumpe macht die Geräusche, immer wenn die Lüfter anlaufen.

Die Geräusche sind nicht so stark wenn ich meine alte Firmware 1.05 draufhabe, als ich 1.07 draufhatte machte die Pumpe sehr starke Geräusche.


Hatte auch schon bei der Inbetriebnahme das Problem mit den Lüftern und das die Pumpe abundzu Geräusche machte. Das hat sich dann mit der Zeit gelegt  und ich habe es deswegen auch nicht weiter verfolgt.


Edit: habe festgestellt das nur ein lüfter ständig hoch/runter dreht, der zweite läuft ganz Normal. Immer wenn der erste Lüfter audhört zu drehen und wieder anläuft kommt auch ein komisches Geräusch.
Als Lüfter verwende ich 2 NB Blacksilent mit 1400 RPM.


----------



## AMD-CPU (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter*

Das Problem hat sich jetzt anscheinend von selbst gelöst, habe heute morgen meinen Rechner gestartet und nachdem ich Corsair Link gestartet habe hörte das Geräusch auf und der Lüfter drehte sich wieder mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i Nach Firmewareupdate komische Geräusche, Lüfter drehen hoch/runter*

Hi AMD-CPU, 

schön das sich das Problem doch gelöst hat. Wegen der Software schau mal nach der aktuellen in diesem Thread hier: KLICK! 

Sofern aber alles nun so funktioniert wie du es dir vorstellst, würde ich nicht weitere Updates ausprobieren im Moment bis die Software aus der BETA Phase raus ist.

Viele Grüße!


----------

